# new, trying to figure out how to connect a Lionel bridge light



## ScottNY (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello. I am new to the forum and re-introducing myself to model trains (I had an O27-gague set in the 1980s and my father has an O-gague set from the 1950s). I'm helping a friend set up a new O-gague set and everything is working fine except the light on the bridge. 

He has a 6-37900 O-gague Lionel silver truss bridge that comes with a red light box that attaches to the bridge and contains two wires. The light was separate and there are no instructions on how to attach it to the tracks (fast tracks). 

Does anyone know how to attach this? 

Thank you, 
Scott


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like the Bridge User's Manual talks about wiring the light.


----------



## ScottNY (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you! This helps a lot. I will give it a shot tomorrow and let you know how it goes. 

Scott


----------

